# Jumping spider at Spirit?



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Spirit Halloween has a new prop this year, a jumping spider, and I was just wondering if anyone has used this in the past or seen a place to get it cheaper. At ~$70, it seems to be a pretty decent prop, but I don't want to waste money on this thing if it's going to be destroyed from being outside or has any other issues. I love the concept and would love to put this hidden by my front door with a pressure pad to scare unsuspecting people, underneath a caged jumping spider I plan on making somtime soon (maybe next year).

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's a thread about the Spider on the "other" forum that mentions some alternative (cheaper) sources for the prop.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/105843-jumping-spider-spirit-halloween.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are also some comments in this thread about the spider:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28047&highlight=jumping+spider


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I LOVE my jumping spider! I think I had gotten mine at Improvements for about $20 cheaper. A day or so after halloween last year, I had forgotten that I had still had the spider"on". He sat just off the walkway to my porch. When I got home from work I saw that the postal carrier delivered a package on my porch and as I walked past the spider, he jumped at me. With that, I knew he had gotten my mail carrier. Tee hee! I saw him the next day and I apologized up and down, he was a good sport and we laughed it off. Oh and the same day UPS delivered too. I never heard anything from that driver. It is SO worth it! It gets alot of unsuspecting people. Read the thread that Roxy posted, there are alot of comments in there.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Spirit had it on sale online for 49.99 + shipping with a keyword they sent me. It had to be used by the 14th of august. (promo code SPIDERSALE)


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I love my spider i brought him to my last job and scared the beejesus outta my coworkers. I also had the desktop one that I love just as much


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok i gotta ask you guys... I worked at spirit part time last year just to make a few extra bucks to support my sick habit (haunting lol) and i bought a jumping spider and after i put it together and set it off it would just click and pop and not move. It said that if it does this to see if there is debris in the way etc etc.... Nothing was blocking it. So i took it back and got a different one.... THAT ONE DID THE SAME!! I want to buy another one but i'm so afraid this thing is just a pos and after a few times of going off it would stop working. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had mine for a couple years now. Bought it when Spirit first introduced it. It works perfect every time. Never ceases to get the scare. One of the more effective props that Spirit has made in recent years.

Incidentally, I am in the process of trying to build a cage for it. THe theory is, if the front of the cage is light enough, I want it to fall forward as the spider jumps. Hopefully, it should make it look like the spider is jumping and crashing through the front of cage at the victim. Then possibly use fishing string tied to the front of the cage and the spider, so that when it resets it pulls the cage closed with it.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

EverydayisHallween311,

Did you "load" the spring arm on the spider before you tried it. The only reason, I'm asking is, I had the same problem with my first spider(I bought 2...one on clearance at end of season)

I rarely read instructions, so when I got my first spider, I put the legs on, plugged it in, plugged in the pressure mat and got the same result as you. Only made sounds and clicking. A quick look at the instructions and I found out I failed to arm the spider. As soon as moved the metal spring into place, the spider worked fine.

BTW. It's a nice effect. My only problem was some of the TOTs had seen the spider in the store and were ready for the jump. This year, I'm making a few modification, so it scares all of them.

Hope this helps, 
Ken


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I had the same issue and like Ken I read the instructions and once it was armed it worked just fine!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The Spirit store in my city had it at $49.99 also. You might check out if you live close to one where you live.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Got one the other day. Love it. Because its on sale though. you cant use any additional discounts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Odd - we were able to use a discount coupon on the marked down spider at our local Spirit store last week without a problem.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Same here, anytime I've purchased something reduced or on sale, I've always been able to use the coupon too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I got one last weekend for $37.50, sale priced at $49.99 plus 25% off coupon. Think your sales associate may have been wrong.


----------



## wrascal (Nov 5, 2015)

We bought one the first year they came out (about 7 years ago) and have used it for the last 6 Halloweens. This year it started making strange noises, but after that long, it has served really well, so it was worth the price, even if we replace it next year. So we would have to give it thumbs up.

Russ


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I used mine last year and it worked great. This year, it grinds, makes noises, doesn't jump anymore and so I'll have to tear it apart and see why the issues. In my experience, not worth it but after seeing how many gave good reviews, maybe I just got a lemon! ....and I'm sooooooooooo trying to make lemonade!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 2, a black and a brown, that I got on clearance 3 years ago but have only used them the last 2 Halloween's and so far so good! I've only run them on Halloween night so it's only 2 nights worth of use, but that's all I really need so if they last a few more years for the discounted price they were worth it.


----------

